# Forum Other Languages Slavic languages Polish  Translation into Russian or English

## bordochka

Здравствуйте! Помогите, пожалуйста, с переводом названий отделов на заводе. Я по смыслу догадываюсь, но хочется знать точно. Слова, которые вызывают сомнения, выделены жирным шрифтом. Нужен не столько перевод, сколько объяснение значения слова. Заранее спасибо. 
Hello! I need help with translating some names of departments at a factory. I can guess the meaning but I’d like to know for sure. The problem words are in bold. I need explanation of the phrases’  meaning rather than translation. Thanks in advance.  
Departament dostaw materialow i *magazynowania*
Departament *utrzymania ruchu*
Zespol *magazynowania i sterowania ruchem*
Widzial *administracji majatkiem* i inwestycji
Widzial obslugi i *konserwacji urzadzen*
Zespol *bom* (или/or *BOM?*) i planowania przeplywu materialowego  
О персонале / About the staff: *Zawieszony stos pracy* *mistrowie*

----------


## kamka

Ладно! Я, конечно, попробую объяснить те выражения, которые смогу, но честно говоря я сама не все понимаю   ::  может, подскажите какая это сфера бизнесса, будет попроще   ::   
спросила ещё у папы, оказывается для него всё это имеет смысл и немножко мне объяснил  ::   
Departament dostaw materialow i *magazynowania* - складирование
Zespol *magazynowania i sterowania ruchem* - складирования и управления движением - точно не знаю, если это так по-русски звучит. Sterowanie ruchem это когда кто-то решает что впервые сделать, он занимается складированными материалами и их выдаёт, например.
W*у*[b]dzial *administracji majatkiem* i inwestycji - администрация имуществом; кто-то решает на что деньги тратить итп
W*y*dzial obslugi i *konserwacji urzadzen* - консервации машин; способы сохранения разных устройств
Zespol bom (или/or BOM?) i planowania przeplywu materialowego - BOM это с английского, bill of materials
Zawieszony stos pracy - для меня это вообще смысла никокого не имеет, но папа говорит это как-то все задачи, которые должны быть сделаны какой-то машиной   ::  
mistrowie - такое слово в польском не существует. Может вы имели в виду majstrowie or ministrowie? 
Не знаю если всё это для Вас понятно, так как мой русский не очень хороший, могу по-английски объяснить, если предпочитаете   ::

----------


## bordochka

*kamka*, спасибо большое за быстрый и подробный ответ. 
Хочу кое-что уточнить. 
1) *Ruch*.  В Zespol magazynowania i sterowania ruchem звучит понятно, но что тогда это:
Departament utrzymania *ruchu*? По смыслу и по структуре это Maintenance department, но, поскольку на русский это можно перевести по-разному, хотелось бы поточнее знать, что это значит по-польски. 
И еще, в этот департамент входят два отдела Wydzial obslugi energetycznej и  Wydzial obslugi i *konserwacji* urzadzen. Меня смущает konserwacji. Словарь http://www.ixl.ru/index.php?a=srch&d=12 ... &il=ru&p=1  предлагает варианты уход, профилактика, реставрация. По смыслу подходит Отдел обслуживания и *ремонта* оборудования. Может такое быть? Потому что необходимость в консервации оборудования возникает редко, вряд ли так назвали  бы отдел. 
По поводу Zawieszony stos pracy и mistr*z*owie (кстати, в первом моем сообщении была ошибка, пропустила z). Это из таблицы, которая называется Stan zatrudnienia na …(дата). Названия строчек Produkcja, Finanse i Planowanie, Technika i jakosc,  … , Organizacje, Razem,  *Zawieszony stos pracy*, Ogolem. Столбцы Bezposrednia produkcja, Posrednia produkcja, Razem Fizyczni, Umyslowi, *Mistrzowie*, Razem Umyslowi, Ogolem. Может быть это поможет понять, что это значит?

----------


## kamka

Гмм. Что касается слова "Ruch" в этом контексте, я. честно говоря, вообще не понимаю, что это может быть. Для меня "Ruch" это движение, а это не подходит по смыслу. Может завтра у папы спрошу.   ::   
По-моему, Отдел обслуживания и ремонта оборудования, должно быть в порядке. Просто у нас как-то коряво получилось бы, если бы о "remoncie" писали. 
Mistrzowie это тип подмастерья (не знаю, если так это склоняется, надеюсь понимаете), самы высокий из них, так мне кажется.

----------


## bordochka

> Mistrzowie это тип подмастерья (не знаю, если так это склоняется, надеюсь понимаете), самы высокий из них, так мне кажется.

 Наверное, это мастер  ::  
А все-таки,  насчет *Zawieszony stos pracy* - ничего не понятно? Названия строчек в таблице не помогли?

----------


## kamka

Sorry, I completely forgot about it  :: 
Do you still need it?

----------


## bordochka

Nevermind, I also forgot about it  ::  . It seems, I don't need it for now. Maybe in future I'll need your help again, if you don't mind of course  ::  . Thanks.

----------

